# Need Help...Goat/Sheep Shelter Plans?...



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I am in need of some simple plans for moveable Goat/Sheep shelters. I will have 4-6 rotational paddocks for our 'herd' and wanted to make some inexpensive shelters to use. Mainly one that I could drag around on skids or a couple of ones to use between 2-3 paddocks so I don't have to move them so far. I don't mind my goats staying out in the paddocks as I am planning on having two LGD's out there with them. Anyone have any plans or ideas on what I could build. As of right now I have one small shed I can share between two paddocks, but it's not real big. I really want a nice pole barn...anyone want to come help me build one!? LOL! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't know a thing about building shelters, although I'm great at picking out ones I want! That said, there is a company that makes these very nice looking portable shelters, Port-a-hut, I believe they're on skids and can be customized. http://www.port-a-hut.com/original.htm

An idea, even though not specifically what you've asked for...


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Calf hutches work as well. If you can find them used, perhaps with cracks, you could likely pick them up pretty cheap or even free. As Red Green says, duct tape fixes everything


----------



## MommaSasquatch (Dec 5, 2005)

I asked about this recently too. Got some good suggestions. I've decided on cattle panel quonset-type shelters as the cheapest and easiest.

Kesoaps- it's nice to see another Red Green fan! We don't get him on TV, but fortunately our library has a few videos. Good clean fun, and where would we be without the handyman's secret weapon?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I may not find him handsome, but I do find him handy


----------



## MommaSasquatch (Dec 5, 2005)

:rotfl:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I made one out of fence posts pounded just a little ways into the ground, tied together with crossbeams, roofed with leftover metal roofing, and sided with scrap lumber.

Not very portable, but if you built it on a skid it could be dragged, or if you made the sides in such a way that you could unbolt them and pull the roof off, you could dismantle and reconstruct. However, they were easy enough to build (and cheap, really!), so if it was me I'd just build one in each paddock and save myself the bother of moving it! 

See this thread for a picture. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=133612&highlight=frazzlehead's+sheep+shelter


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I found a plan for a small calf hutch in a book on building small sheds and outbuildings-- basically a square box-- cost less than 65 dollars in materials to make....


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

We have a Portahut, and they are nice and last a long time.

For cheap - try driving two T-posts into the ground, then bend a cattle panel in an upside-down U shape fastened to them, and drive 2 more posts on the other end to hold the U shape. Then put a tarp over the cattle panel. You can put 1/2 panel on one side with a tarp to block the wind, or pile up some hay or straw bales along one side. You can hang hay and grain feeders on both legs of the U if you want. 

Then if you want to move them, I guess you could either tear them down, or even build a square frame on the ground with landscape timbers, and staple the cattle panels to them. I think it would be wise to stake down a couple corners if you are in a windy area so it would not blow over and hurt someone.

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------

